# Personal equipment you may carry



## Dobo (Dec 11, 2008)

I was just wonder what personal equipment you all may carry that is beyond the equipment that is normally taken. ie: Pocket Knives, certain medical equipment, or for that matter anything you have that you purchased yourself because you felt the supplied equipment was inferior.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 11, 2008)

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=21&highlight=carry+radio
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=8921&highlight=carry+radio
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=6803&highlight=carry+radio
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=8435&highlight=carry+radio
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=2709&highlight=carry+radio
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=530&highlight=carry+radio
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=10084&highlight=stethoscope
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=9850&highlight=stethoscope
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=9854&highlight=stethoscope
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=64&highlight=stethoscope
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=4180&highlight=stethoscope
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=8480&highlight=stethoscope
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=7371&highlight=stethoscope


that should get you started.


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 11, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=21&highlight=carry+radio
> http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=8921&highlight=carry+radio
> http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=6803&highlight=carry+radio
> http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=8435&highlight=carry+radio
> ...



What Kev? Nothing on jumpkits/BP cuffs/Personal kits/trauma bags/c-collars.....


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 11, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> What Kev? Nothing on jumpkits/BP cuffs/Personal kits/trauma bags/c-collars.....



dont tempt me..........


----------



## tatersalad (Dec 11, 2008)

tempt, tempt, tempt





sorry, couldn't help it.

I miss the stickman


----------



## AmItRiPtYlInE (Jan 4, 2009)

Is it really necessary to carry your own equipment? It would seem sort of reckless to me. You don't want people to think that they can get medical care for free, do you? They should be tended to by highly trained, paid personnel. Not first aiders, running freely about the country side, with ambulance-in-a-bag kits. Shameful, and we wonder why good sanitarians are always getting sued.


----------

